# Rarest piece of kit I've ever seen



## Trinity (25 Feb 2006)

Shopping today (place I'll leave out so I won't be accused of advertising)


BRAND NEW

TAN -old style combat coat with the corduroy collar
(the one tess loves cause he says its the only time you can 
wear corduroy in the army and get away with it)

Just like the OD green combat coat.. but totally in tan...

I was dumbfounded.  Never seen them in 13 years.  Just
cleared out of a depot and onto surplus.  

Any other rare kit sightings?


----------



## geo (25 Feb 2006)

Tan?.... must have been some user trial kit that never made it out.


----------



## Devlin (25 Feb 2006)

Not sure if you would call it rare but I was in a Surplus store here in North Bay today and came across a bunch of US "cammies" with name tapes still attached along with unit patches of some sort.

No I didn't buy them ....they wanted way too much.

I was also surprised too see our current issue Goretex boots (the ones that double as hockey skates in the winter) they had quite a few pairs of them in decent shape and were asking $80 per pair. I was told by a bin rat that we paid upwards of $300 per pair for those boots. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Hunter (25 Feb 2006)

Last year I took a recruit to get kitted out at NDHQ and he was issued a brand new old school coat with the corduroy collar.  I think it must have been just out of the wrapper, it had no name in it and it looked like it had never been issued to anyone.


----------



## army outfitters (25 Feb 2006)

US cam shirts are not that rare with name tapes on but they are good if they have good unit patches which I have in stock. No I am not advertising just mentioning it. Gortex boots are around too all you usually have to do is ask. $80 is a pretty good price


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Shopping today (place I'll leave out so I won't be accused of advertising)
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW
> ...




Sweet heart of Mary, You remember that!!!


Hahaha I loved that green coat, still have it!  The best peice of kit the Queens agents ever gave me..

I think I may have to saunter down to said store and pick that bad boy up!!

Man oh man I can believe you remembered me saying that....

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (25 Feb 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Sweet heart of Mary, You remember that!!!
> 
> 
> Man oh man I can believe you remembered me saying that....
> ...



tess....

there are many things I remember you saying....

Like during the Toronto City parade I think the Royals had a dog with a sash with
all their battle honours... and you wanted to put our flag on CJ Mason as our little dog.

The time you told me, from now on, helium ballons and pillows in my rucksack.

The time you wanted to single handedly take on a group of protesters outside the US
embassy for laughing at us in kilts coming back from the Church parade but the CO
wouldn't let you.

Most of the things I remember I can't really post though...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Feb 2006)

I picked up a WW II vintage sleeping bag... Completely made of wool (shiver). The zipper was new technology back then so the sewn on label describing (in detail) how to use it referrs to it as a "slide fastener." The best part, I got it for $2.

P.S. I remember my corduroy collared combat jacket fondly. It was all I ever wore!


----------



## X Royal (26 Feb 2006)

Sgt Bilko Surplus said:
			
		

> US cam shirts are not that rare with name tapes on but they are good if they have good unit patches which I have in stock. No I am not advertising just mentioning it. Gortex boots are around too all you usually have to do is ask. $80 is a pretty good price



_*Not Advertising*_ :
Lets see, first post, username is your business name, empty profile except links to your business "e mail". ???


----------



## chrisf (26 Feb 2006)

I've seen whole racks of the matching tan combats... all brand new or almost brand new... $40 for shirts, $40 for pants, I'm sure the guy still has them in stock.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Feb 2006)

X Royal said:
			
		

> _*Not Advertising*_ :
> Lets see, first post, username is your business name, empty profile except links to your business "e mail". ???



He also pays to advertise here.


----------



## Trinity (26 Feb 2006)

X Royal said:
			
		

> _*Not Advertising*_ :
> Lets see, first post, username is your business name, empty profile except links to your business "e mail". ???





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> He also pays to advertise here.



HA....

insert foot... open mouth


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2006)

my personal favorite is an old 1954 vintage parka.
Borg lining (anyone remember those) & heavy nylon shell
Real fur ruff on the hood.
Until I got transfered to the Puzzle palace, continued to wear it in the field... 
everyone knew "the old fart" was on the prowl & were on their best manners


----------



## Pearson (26 Feb 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> tess....
> 
> there are many things I remember you saying....
> 
> ...



48th quick.. before it's too late..  www.antistalking.com/  Good luck!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Feb 2006)

X Royal said:
			
		

> _*Not Advertising*_ :
> Lets see, first post, username is your business name, empty profile except links to your business "e mail". ???



His name is Dave Hiorth if you really must know.


----------



## Trinity (26 Feb 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> His name is Dave Hiorth if you really must know.





oh oh Michael...  NOW you have done it.

I mean.. all thats left is to say his website is www.sgtbilkos.ca
and he would be officially exposed.  And we can't have that. 


edited: because I need to learn to cut and paste apparently


----------



## army outfitters (26 Feb 2006)

Guess I should figure out how to update my profile but I guess I will get that done in the next few days. Not hiding just haven't had time to do it yet ;D


----------



## ZipperHead (26 Feb 2006)

The rarest piece of kit I'd like to see (in that it shouldn't exist) is 'maternity combats'. For the love of god and everything that is holy, maternity and combat should NOT exist in the same sentence. But we've already gone down this road (I just had to get it out of my system, again  :rage.

Another thing that shouldn't be seen: "American gloves" (hands in ones pockets while in uniform).

Al


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2006)

Maternity combats?.... yup - seen "em"
just bigger than you need em combats - base tailor mucked around with the waist cinch cord............ not a pretty sight.... almost an oxymoron.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> Another thing that shouldn't be seen: "American gloves" (hands in ones pockets while in uniform).



Can't say I've seen many of those.  Do they resemble Strathcona Gloves?..........but come issued to Americans?
.)


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Feb 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> His name is Dave Hiorth if you really must know.



And a great friend of the regiment.

dileas

tess


----------



## c.jacob (27 Feb 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> BRAND NEW
> 
> TAN -old style combat coat with the corduroy collar
> (the one tess loves cause he says its the only time you can
> ...



I saw something like the once a little while ago.  But it wasn't the coat it was the actual shirt. I saw it once and haven't seen it since.


----------



## Guy. E (27 Feb 2006)

An old friend of mine in Cadets had an old combat jacket with the chord collar. Just as well, he had a 17 Wing Hurk name tag on it with his name stitched on... I actually think my sister has one of those jackets too.

ah the maternity combats. I saw them at an old surplus store. My question is Why? seriously, Why?

How rare would you call the old Garrison uniform? I have my dads old jacket i use as a light jacket in the warmer seasons. somewhere i have his old Garrison boots and belt thats hanging in my closet... 

Oh, now that I think about it, First Gulf War Canadian desert combats. I have only seen them in some pictures from Kuwait.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Feb 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> An old friend of mine in Cadets had an old combat jacket with the chord collar. Just as well, he had a 17 Wing Hurk name tag on it with his name stitched on... I actually think my sister has one of those jackets too.
> 
> ah the maternity combats. I saw them at an old surplus store. My question is Why? seriously, Why?



So pregnant women at work can be properly dressed in the Dress of the Day.  What part don't you understand?

I hope you removed all the insignia from Dad's jacket, including the CANADA titles, before wearing it outside of the house.


----------



## RangerRay (27 Feb 2006)

I've seen pictures of the tan combats from ops on Somalia and Gulf War I.

Edit:  The vehicle commander on the cover of David Bercuson's _Significant Incident_ is wearing tan combats.


----------



## MikeL (27 Feb 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> How rare would you call the old Garrison uniform?



Not that rare, atleast the camo jacket. I've seen a lot of them in most surplus stores. I've seen a pair of pants in the same camo pattern as the jacket, not sure if its a real item or a custom made one.



Never understood the attraction to wearing old military jackets, etc out around the city, etc.


Some of the rarest pieces of kit I've seen in my Reserve units QM, radios, antennas, machetes, etc from 1942 - 1970s. An some old Cold War era Soviet Armour an Aircraft posters.


----------



## Guy. E (27 Feb 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> So pregnant women at work can be properly dressed in the Dress of the Day.  What part don't you understand?
> 
> I hope you removed all the insignia from Dad's jacket, including the CANADA titles, before wearing it outside of the house.



I would think that there could be something more appropriate then maternity combats. I guess i thought wrong.

As for the old jacket, the only things that I removed form the jacket are the old Cpl hooks and the crossed rifles(unfortunately lost now). The 1CER (?) Ram, EME badges up by the the shoulder seam (that I think cover the "Canada" ones) and name are still in tact. I also have a Royal Canadian Air Farce Chicken Cannon badge (I got direct from CBC) on the right arm/ shoulder and a different unrelated badge on the left breast above the pocket. 

This has already been discussed a wile back and as then and now, I do not plan on removing anything form it be it the "Canada" badges the goat or even at any time covering my Canada tattoo on my right wrist.


----------



## MikeL (27 Feb 2006)

If you haven't earned the EME, CER an CMBG badges remove them.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Feb 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Not that rare, atleast the camo jacket. I've seen a lot of them in most surplus stores. I've seen a pair of pants in the same camo pattern as the jacket, not sure if its a real item or a custom made one.



I know it was an old joke that Garrison Dress was the "duck hunter's" camouflage or a "Canadian Tire" uniform, but didn't Canadian Tire actually sell civilian hunting equipment in the same pattern?


----------



## WCST (27 Feb 2006)

Guy, I'm pregnant and a little hormonal now, so I'll try to be polite.

Women don't become HUGE the second they become pregnant. It takes a while to 'show' if you will. During that time, the only two choices we have are the dress of the day, or the tents they issue us.

A lot of women would prefer to be comfortable while carrying some man's seed, and a big part of that is the clothing we wear. Maternity combats are perfectly fine, and in accordance with dress regs. If you don't like it, become the CDS and change it.

M :brickwall:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Feb 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> If you haven't earned the EME or CER badges remove them.



He has the right to look like a moron if he really wants to.  I've seen drifters and homeless people in Garrison Dress jackets, that's who I associate it with now. *shrugs*

The law says you can't wear current issue uniforms with current issue insignia, so unless Garrison Dress is still on the books, he's not commiting an offence to anything but good taste and common sense, as well assaulting the dignity of his father's uniform.  But if he doesn't care about that, why should we.


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2006)

Rams head has nothing to do with 1CER, more like Bder patch.
no offense to the EME but CME & EME don't mix on the same jacket
and those badges should all come off before someone steps out of the house


----------



## Guy. E (28 Feb 2006)

This will be the last post regarding this jacket:

on each shoulder on a purple badge in yellow writing is Electrical Mechanical Engineer/ Genie Electrique Mechanique. Under that on the right side is a white ram head with a white 1 in a red dot. Looking on the inside, actually under the EME, it looks like there is a Canada badge stitched under it.

One of the reasons i am joining the CF is so that Canadians can live in this country and do what they please when they please within reason. Is it that bad if i want to have an old jacket I am proud of and ware it most where ever whenever I want within reason? I sure as hell hope not

Everything is staying exactly where it is.

That is the last on that subject.


----------



## bLUE fOX (28 Feb 2006)

I just wanna take this in a slightly different direction, but this one time in an attic I found an old Prussian bayonet for a muzzle loading gun from the early to mid 1800. I have only ever seen one other like it and it was just a wee bit shorter. What I think makes it rare is that it has no slide grove on it. weird....


----------



## redleafjumper (28 Feb 2006)

How about the old (1950's era) CF jump smock in nylon, solid green?  They're rare now.


----------



## cadettrooper (28 Feb 2006)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> How about the old (1950's era) CF jump smock in nylon, solid green?  They're rare now.



        Ya those are rare! I've only seen one in person, and that was at a arms and militaria show here in Victoria. i was so tempted to buy it but didn't have the money the guy was asking for it.(he was asking $350.00 for it! :crybaby i wish i could get one. but for a bit more reasonable.(like $100-$200).  

and on that subject of wearing old Canadian badges, i don't think it matters as long as the individual were them with respect and maturity.(i myself were a old set of subdued red leaf Canadian jump wings on my flight jacket. not as a poser but as a symbol of my love and interest of the Canadian airborne forces!)


----------



## Trinity (28 Feb 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> and on that subject of wearing old Canadian badges, i don't think it matters as long as the individual were them with respect and maturity.(i myself were a old set of subdued red leaf Canadian jump wings on my flight jacket. not as a poser but as a symbol of my love and interest of the Canadian airborne forces!)



PLEASE.... no one start.

Trooper.. it has nothing to do with maturity... it has everything to do with a small
thing called the law.  

Can we NOT hijack the thread into QR&O's.  
(even though it looks like I just did... I was trying to prevent hijacking through.. um
hijacking it first!!!!  )


Back to rare pieces of kit


----------



## MikeL (28 Feb 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I know it was an old joke that Garrison Dress was the "duck hunter's" camouflage or a "Canadian Tire" uniform, but didn't Canadian Tire actually sell civilian hunting equipment in the same pattern?


Never seen anything else in that pattern before

Anyways
Found a pic of the Garrison Jacket and pants in the same pattern. 

http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/2636/camo4gw.jpg


----------



## cadettrooper (28 Feb 2006)

alright sorry about that i was just trying to add my $0.02.


But your right lets get back to rare kit!



			
				MikeL said:
			
		

> Never seen anything else in that pattern before
> 
> Anyways
> Found a pic of the Garrison Jacket and pants in the same pattern.
> ...


and speaking of rare kit wow! garrison pants! i would kill for a pair of those!


----------



## X Royal (28 Feb 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> HA....
> 
> insert foot... open mouth


Actually I stick by my original post.
As he is a paid advertiser it is Mike's choice as to what is acceptable.
My point was by using his business name as a user name & posting links it can not be considered a non advertisement.
As a sponsor I wish him the best of luck as we know this site would not be here without them.

Best Wishes to All


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Feb 2006)

The scarf is a handy piece of kit... and good for about a million things too... 

I still bring it with me into the field in my ruck.. just in case...

those Garrison Combats look like some kinda Russian Camo thing...  the first thing i thought when i saw them was "spetznas"? 

cheers

     i havent seen too much really rare kit... though i saw some classic old shooting glasses in connaught in the cadet QM. the kind that john goodman wore in the big lebowski


----------



## Bartok5 (1 Mar 2006)

Back to the Tan Combat uniform, I have posted additional information and a photo here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40364.0.html

You will find that most of the Tan Combat uniforms available for sale in Canadian surplus stores are disfigured with a black felt-penned "D" inside the collar or the lower back.  The "D" indicating that the uniform has been "Demilitarized" for crown assets sale as surplus government goods.

Regarding the OG Nylon Para Smocks, there are some decent photos and discussion in the following thread in the Equipment/Uniforms forum:  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39192.0.html

When it comes to locating a Canadian OG Para Smock in decent condition for a reasonable price, my experience has been that eBay is your friend.  That is where I acquired both of mine (in very good to excellent condition) for under $150 USD apiece.  One came from the U.S., the other from a Canadian seller.  Just keep an eye on the "Collectibles", "Militaria" forum and do a weekly search with the key words "Canada", "Canadian", and "Smock".  One will eventually turn up.  The trick is to find an example of the OG Nylon smock in decent condition.  After all, most are now more than 50 years old.....

Hopefully this post and the above links will shed some light on those increasingly rare Canadian items.


----------



## Nieghorn (1 Mar 2006)

Mine's not that 'rare' but on the subject of US kit that still has name tags, etc. on them I have a M65 jacket in woodland camo, that still has a full set of tapes on them.  Name, captain's bars, two sets of wings (jump and ???), and the shoulder badge for the 25th Infantry Div.    Paid $20 for it at a second hand clothing store!


----------



## MikeL (1 Mar 2006)

Woodland M65 jackets aren't rare at all. An its pretty common to see used BDUs with SSI, qual badges, etc on them. Most people remove their name tapes though. Some stores remove the badges an try to sell the seperatly too.

Nieghorn, the other pair of wings on that jacket might be Air Assualt. They look like jump wings, only instead of a parachute in the middle, its a Helicopter(huey I think).

Its great seeing surplus stores putting on US Army SSI, Marine jump wings an rank(sometimes USAF) an trying to pass it off as a US Army SF uniform or something.


----------



## mover1 (1 Mar 2006)

WCST said:
			
		

> Guy, I'm pregnant and a little hormonal now, so I'll try to be polite.
> 
> Women don't become HUGE the second they become pregnant. It takes a while to 'show' if you will. During that time, the only two choices we have are the dress of the day, or the tents they issue us.
> 
> ...



Just to expand on your comment. I have seen a lot of guys who look like they need maternity combats too. Yes I am looking at all you fat beer bellies out there.


----------



## BernDawg (1 Mar 2006)

I actually saw a guy once who had the "maternity" panel sewn in to his shirt.  :
Shudder!!!!


----------



## Quag (1 Mar 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Last year I took a recruit to get kitted out at NDHQ and he was issued a brand new old school coat with the corduroy collar.  I think it must have been just out of the wrapper, it had no name in it and it looked like it had never been issued to anyone.



I had one of those old school coats with the corduroy collar this year (2006). However I gave it in for a Cadpat jacket.  The technology in the cadpat jacket is superior, including the  simple things like underarm zippers, and hideaway hood.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Mar 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Just to expand on your comment. I have seen a lot of guys who look like they need maternity combats too. Yes I am looking at all you fat beer bellies out there.



EXPAND... BWAHAHAHA!!  even if that was unintentional....coffee everywhere!


----------



## Burrows (1 Mar 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> P.S. I remember my corduroy collared combat jacket fondly. It was all I ever wore!


----------



## mover1 (2 Mar 2006)

I remember ....
Combat jackets
Black gas masks
Piss pot helmets
Only one style of combat boot
nylon rain gear
etc etc.....you guys talking old style this old style that...holy crap it didn't go out of the sysetem that long ago. The airforce was never issued nor were they ever entitled to green gortex jackets. Yes we were issued blue, but a lot of the bases had a no mixing of Blue and green together. So we were sitll wearing our green old school jackets even as late as last year. So yes there are some sitll in their wrappers because they were still in stock.

I guess I am a dinosaur. But with cadpat rain gear.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Mar 2006)

Mover, actually...us Tac Hel folks got our own OD107 goretex versions of the blue goretex in 99/2000 (called TACoWWs - Tac Avn Cold Wet Weather System, vice the CAG ECoWWS)  I worked with the DAR 6 and DSSPM folks to get that after the Army was kind enought to lend Tac Hel guys in Bosnia some of the first-gen UOR Goretex stuff (not the IECS).

Rare kit....hmm...how many of us were issued the old bottle green "Comrade Coat" with black curly wool collar?  I have one packed away in the attic somewhere...along with the green-flapped fur pillow hat...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2006)

CF astrakhan?...... hehe..... now that's rare.
I know it's in my storage locker somewhere - saw it a couple of years ago


----------



## Guy. E (2 Mar 2006)

If you keep it locked away in the dark, it might multiply?


----------



## mover1 (2 Mar 2006)

I was issued that stuff as well and told "not to wear it around the wing" It was issued for my tour to Mirage. I didn't need it except for only a night or two when it was "cold" 
I understand that it there was AF OD green stuff however it wasn't a widespread issue. Why issue it if you fix F-18s in your workdress and coveralls....
I was never issued the comrade coat. I still have my 1952 trigger mits and my chopper gloves. 
Do you still have your Ascot?!?!?


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2006)

lots of ascots.... from several units/branches.... 
Still wear em on occasion with Mufti


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Mar 2006)

Ascot yes...and a work dress jacket with sewn on unit crest to boot...does that make it rare?  ???

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (2 Mar 2006)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Actually I stick by my original post.
> As he is a paid advertiser it is Mike's choice as to what is acceptable.
> My point was by using his business name as a user name & posting links it can not be considered a non advertisement.
> As a sponsor I wish him the best of luck as we know this site would not be here without them.
> ...



Walk slowly and carry a big sticky...  ;D
CF DPM shirt


----------



## OLD F of S (2 Mar 2006)

Back to the topic the rarest kit I have seen was a 19 set for sale last time I saw one I was removing it from a Sherman tank.




                                       Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Sig Mullet (2 Mar 2006)

Rare kit 
ICE, the new combat gloves, small packs, tac vests
 ;D maybe thats just my base qm  ;D


----------



## army outfitters (2 Mar 2006)

ARMY ISSUE said:
			
		

> Walk slowly and carry a big sticky...  ;D
> CF DPM shirt


Now that is a rare piece of kit. Even rarer if human sized and even rarer are the pants in this pattern especially if human


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2006)

Are you sure that those are actually Canadian.  If I remember correctly we produced Canadian 'Style' Combats with the disruptive pattern for one or more African Nations in the 1970's.  I remember seeing them worn by African soldiers in National Geographic photos.  It was so long ago, I forget what nation it was, but Kenya seems to stick in my mind.


----------



## Bartok5 (2 Mar 2006)

Actually, the 1970's Trial DPM Combat Uniforms aren't as rare as some folks might think.  They still surface quite regularly on eBay, with shirt and trouser sets in decent condition (and human sizes) selling in the area of $100 to $125 USD.  I picked up two sets in the space of 4 or 5 months - one in mint condition size 4 Regular, and the other in Grade 2 condition in size 3.  The mint set is pictured on my web-site.

The DPM uniforms were actually produced in significant quantities - as in the thousands if not tens of thousands.  The were originally manufactured by Peerless Garments of Winnipeg under contract to the Tanzanian Government.  Yes, there are photos out there of formed battalions of Tanzanian soldiers during the late 1970's marching about in shiny new Canadian DPM combat uniforms.  Somebody within the Canadian Army leadership saw those uniforms, and ordered a large-scale field trial.  I know that at least one battalion of each brigade (including 4 CMBG in Germany) was issued the DPM combat uniform for fixed evaluation period.  At the end of the day, we elected not to adopt the DPM Combats for a number of reasons.  First and foremost, the DPM pattern was assessed as inferior to the plain Olive Green in terms of  versatility and camouflage effectiveness - particularly at night.  Second, the NYCO material produced by Celanese Chemicals of Montreal was notorious for premature fading.  A problem shared by the Canadian DPM Parachutist's Smock, by the way.  Anyhow, the DPM Combat uniforms faded extremely quickly, and when they did they took on an overall orange-brown tone.  In other words, they stuck out like sore thumbs.  Not a good thing in a combat uniform.

When Tanzania cancelled its contract with Peerless garments in the late 1970s literally thousands of production over-run uniforms made their way to Canadian surplus shops in mint, unissued condition.  I clearly recall seeing racks upon racks of them in various Vancouver shops well into the early 1980s.  I had three sets that I wore for Army Cadet field exercises - the DPM combats were that cheap and easy to acquire.  Over time, the stocks of those uniforms slowly dried up, but you'd be surprised at how many are still floating around out there, stuffed away and forgotten about in people's basements.  My web-site tends to attract sales offers from all over the place, and there have been numerous occasions where folks from right across Canada have stumbled across pieces of the DPM uniform while cleaning out their closets and basement boxes.

As an interesting aside, the Tanzanians went on to manufacture an indigenous copy of the DPM Combat uniform - complete with the uniquely Canadian pocket configuration, the slotted buttons, etc.  That has carried on right up to the present, with an unmistakable Canadian influence still evident in the current-issue Tanzanian combat clothing.  We had a Tanzanian student pass through the Tactics School last year, and I was quite surprised to see just how distinctly "Canadian" their latest uniforms remain.   

Just some mildly interesting historical info to help pass the time....


----------



## army outfitters (2 Mar 2006)

I thought we trialed them and then refused them and the SA nation bought them but your story I am sure holds more water than my imagination on this issue. Nice to know a bit more of the background


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Mar 2006)

Rare kit, huh?  I was at a garage sale in Legal, and a guy had this Weird Harold white metal plate on shoulder straps.  He didn't know what it was, but it was army, and neato, therefore $75.  I wonder if he ever found a sucker buyer for that GPMG manpack pintle mount?  Originally they were white, but I think this guy had an extra gallon of grey basement paint lying around....


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Mar 2006)

Lately the Rarest piece of kit in 31 Bde is a working MLVW.....


----------



## Cliffy433 (6 Mar 2006)

Well, I thought it was rare at the time - Bosnia, ROTO 7, I'm a geeky little PRes Cpl still trying to figure out how I ended up in Coralici.

We're still in OD's at the time - but, because work-up was in the summer, in the heat, in Shilo, we had been issued desert boots, and American-DP "boonie hats"... none of that's rare, but there was a Reg F Medic MCpl with the ASC.  Who had a gucci piece that I've never seen before or since....

Apparently, while trialling designs for the new CADPAT kit - a lot of the kit was trialled with OD materials first - (IECS vs ICE anyone?) - but this guy had an OD "boonie hat" as opposed to the Red Green hat.  It looked TOTALLY checked out. 

OD 'bats with matching boonie hat = sweet.

OD 'bats with american or CADPAT boonie hat = kinda silly

tlm.


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

How about an oriognal Devils Bregade Knife?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Mar 2006)

> How about an oriognal Devils Bregade Knife?



Yep.  I had Gen Fredrick's (Comd 1 SSF) Knife on my DA when I worked at HQ CFB Petawawa.  Pretty neat piece of kit...


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2006)

SKT... 
err.... his knife?
or one just like it?

eons ago, had a neighbor who had been a Capt in the Brit Paras... and he had one


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> SKT...
> err.... his knife?
> or one just like it?
> 
> eons ago, had a neighbor who had been a Capt in the Brit Paras... and he had one


Geo, museum pieces and other items with historical significance are held on charge to DAs (now SCAs). The holder's of these DAs do indeed sometimes have care over some quite storried items.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Mar 2006)

> SKT...
> err.... his knife?
> or one just like it?



Nope- his knife.  The knife sat in a display case in the foyer between the Base Commander and Brigade Commander's Office. Gen Fredricks had apparently presented it as a gift when the SSF was stood up in the 70's.  The leather scabard (which was stored under display case) had his name written on it in old india ink- much like how you would expect any good soldier to mark his kit!

Cheers


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

Vern.... I know all about being DA holder and the historical curiosities that can sometimes be found on a unit's DA..... always funny watching newbies doing an inventory: reading a cryptic description and trying to locate said object.

SKT.... all good soldiers "should" mark their kit - else have something so distinctive that everyone and his sister will know where to return misplaced & found kit


----------

